# 7T32 Date Advance Problem



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

I am trying to repair a Seiko 7t32 watch.

I have found that the hour hand sticks at the point where it is trying to advance the date (12pm).

Does anyone know why and if it is easily fixed?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tony.obrien said:


> I am trying to repair a Seiko 7t32 watch.
> 
> I have found that the hour hand sticks at the point where it is trying to advance the date (12pm).
> 
> Does anyone know why and if it is easily fixed?


Tony,

The Seiko 7T32 quartz movement uses a mostly plastic chronograph / date wheel gear train.

Seems to be a fairly common problem, for their date wheels to lose a tooth or strip completely, unfortunately.

If you check out Johnny_E's thread, I think you'll find that was another of the problems he encountered later, with his 7T32:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48938

It's also a problem on the otherwise much tougher Seiko 7A38's, funnily enough.

They have an all metal chrono gear train, but a weak link in the form of a plastic day/date driving wheel.

I have learned (the hard way) *never* to try advancing the day/date on my 7A38's between 11:00pm and 3:00am ! :angry:


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi SEIKO7A38Fan

Thanks for your reply. It looks as though the hour hand is actually meeting resistance rather than slipping as the hand tries to go forward and then 'pops' back.

There is no way that I want to attempt to strip the mechanism down so it looks like it is destinded for the bin!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

In hindsight, if I'd known what trouble these 7T32's are, I'd have just bought a scrappy cased one off ebay - and used the mechanism. Mine's been away for repair since before Christmas and still isn't back. Seiko have had it for what seems like ages now too (4+ weeks?) and still no joy.


----------



## tony.obrien (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Johnny,

The watch I have is a 7T32-6A5A like yours!

Did you manage to find a strap for it?

I have the original stainless steel one on mine.

Do you want it if I have to bin the rest?

I've been looking for a movement on e-bay but even the scrappy watches seem to go for too much!

I thought that the only problem with mine was the circuit block which DaveS kindly helped me out with.

Put it in and everything works except this sticking at 12pm :thumbsdown: :wallbash:


----------

